# Need good P&S camera - 6.5k



## warrior047 (Nov 4, 2011)

Friends,
Looking for a decent point & shoot camera. Zoom not important. Casual photography is the need for this. So please let me know your thoughts.

I had used Panasonic Lumix FH1 and it was awesome for me. Now thinking about FH2. Any other suggestions? I am against the touch operations. So need a conventional and great camera which is vfm.

Inputs pls?


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 4, 2011)

Canon A2200 or nikon S3100


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 5, 2011)

thank you but A2200 doesn't have IS which is required for me.

Am k for a budget of 7.5k at max. Thinking of the below so pls suggest:

Canon A3200 IS
Panasonic Lumix FH2
Panasonic Lumix FH3
Panasonic Lumix DMC S3
Panasonic Lumix DMC LS5
Olympus VG-110 or VG-120 or VG-140 etc.,
Sony W530

These are the best ones I got on research but please need your valuable inputs. Which is the BEST VFM of these...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is the review of canon A3200IS get this one ->Canon PowerShot A3200 IS Review | PhotographyBLOG


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks sujoy. Read in amazon regardng the Image distortion for A3300 IS. Looks like the same applies to its younger A3200. Is it true? Anyways After lot of analysis, decided between these 3:

A3200 IS Canon
Lumix DMC FH2 Panasonic

Please check and let me know. No reviews gave exact info...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2011)

image distortion...what kind of?? can you provide me a link

a dumb compassion between 2 in snapshort displays that in all imp features canon 3200 is better then FH2
Canon A3200 IS vs Panasonic DMC-FH2


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 7, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> image distortion...what kind of?? can you provide me a link
> 
> a dumb compassion between 2 in snapshort displays that in all imp features canon 3200 is better then FH2
> Canon A3200 IS vs Panasonic DMC-FH2




Here it is for A3300 but also applicable for A3200 as both are same except for screen and pixels:

*www.amazon.com/review/R17HL0FEFO513O/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R17HL0FEFO513O

A wider aperture is better is what you say?Pardon my ignorance...but I checked the features and it has lot of features like Intelligent resolution technology when studied: Please see if canon has similar?

DMC-FH5/DMC-FH2/DMC-FS18/DMC-FS16 | PRODUCTS | LUMIX | Digital Camera | Panasonic Global


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2011)

I have read the review in cameralabs.com as well and it does not mention any distortion...it even have samples to view...
Canon PowerShot A3300 IS / A3200 IS review: design, controls, lens, stabilisation, screen, movies, drive modes | Cameralabs

those intelligent things r all gimmik and every cam have some or other...dont care about that

yes lesser the f value better it is for low light situations


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey I did a typo mistake...
I wanted to suggest u A3200 only but by chance I wrote 2200...sorry for that


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 27, 2011)

folks...finally went for A1200 canon...hope its good


----------

